# كتب قيمة في اللحام - باللغة العربية



## aidsami (9 مايو 2012)

كتب مفيدة في التلحيم
باللغة العربية













*مــــــــــن *

هنا


*(بعد العد التنازلي، اضغط على المستطيل الذي يظهر مكان ال 0 
في أعلىالصفحة الاعلاننية )* 

[url=http://www.samygames.com/]
​​
[/URL]​


----------



## aidsami (26 مايو 2012)

*روابط مباشرة*​


*ملاحظة*

صعوبة في التحميل من *filesin *شاهد هذا الفيديو، اضغط هنا

صعوبة في التحميل من *filemac* شاهد هذا الفيديو، اظغط هنا;





كتب في اللحام باللغة العربية  




__________________________________________________ _________________


*1- السلامة المهنية -.pdf
*

http://www.restfile.com/y7sbkydvt07w/السلامة_المهنية_-.pdf.html


أو



http://filemac.com/81an5n9aok2j.html


__________________________________________________ ________________


*2- التدريب الاساسي.pdf*


http://www.restfile.com/5as9s2qe6xqv/التدريب_الاساسي.rar.html



أو



http://filemac.com/rfpmp8110w07.html



__________________________________________________ _________________



*3- اللحام بالقوس المغمور.pdf*


 http://www.restfile.com/yh470wnk7ue3/اللحام_بالقوس_المغمور.pdf.html



أو

http://filemac.com/d2phbaggttp6.html 


__________________________________________________ ________________




*هناك سلسلة أخرى ستتبع بحول الله
*






​


----------



## saimoh76 (12 يونيو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك أخي*​


----------



## aidsami (20 يونيو 2012)

شكرااا لمرورك الكريم


----------

